# AMPING AN ACTIVE 3-WAY



## Splinterr (Aug 31, 2010)

2 jl ZR-800 woofer in the front doors,
2 Scan-Speak 15M/4531K Revelator 5.5" Midranges in the dash
2 Scan-Speak Illuminator D3004/602010 Tweeter, deep chamber 1"

I want to run these straight from the amp, without passive 3way crossovers or external active units.

Here are the numbers:
I need the JL's at 150 RMS EACH, from ~35-440 HZ
5.5 Revelators at 100 RMS EACH.
and the tweets at 80 RMS EACH.

Initially I was considering either the LRx 6.9 amp or the zapco DC 650.6, BUT they are only 4x70 + 2x75 for the audison, and 6x50 for the zapco, which leaves me with less than half of the power. I need 330RMS/side, and these two amps can only do up to 200.

I AM GOING FOR A NO-SUB setup, and the car is a EVO where I dont want to gain extra weight. If I cant find a single AMP for my need, PLEASE let me know which 2 cheaper/lighter amps will do for my 330rms/side. AND I REALLY DONT WANT TO GO EXTERNAL ACTIVE CROSSOVERS If I can have that in the SUB.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Zuki 6 channel


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

just use the dc650.6. you won't be disappointed. i know it's paper power specs are dismal, but i'm using one to drive my wife's entire system and it has a lot more guts than you'd think. i had reservations about using it in her car and intended to add some more amps, but after playing with it, it's plenty. w/ the integrated processing you really can't go wrong for an all-in-one solution.

btw, it's not 50x6. it is 50x4 + 100x2. the 100x2 channels bridge to 350w.

cheers!
- ben


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

here's one

ARC Audio KS 900.6 4 ohms: 4 x 60 watts +4 ohms 2 x 155 watts


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I'd personally get two separate amps...a 4x100 for your tweets/midranges, 2x200 for your midbass.

What ohm loads are you working with?


----------



## Mr.Lovr (Mar 29, 2010)

Zed leviathan - set the gains on your mid n tweet down so theyre 20-25 watts on the 0db meter or sines more than what you listed . crank the midbass channels just til clip point
then hook thee drivers up


----------

